# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  آپلود کردن فایل بر روی هاست وب سایت از طریق دلفی

## ali_sorouri2005

سلام دوستان
لطفا کمکم کنید .....
من میخوام از طریق برنامه ای که با دلفی نوشتم فایل روی هاست وب سایت آپلود کنم.
آیا کامپوننتی برای این کار وجود داره؟

با تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

اگر باید از HTTP برای آپلود استفاده کنید، IdHTTP. اگر FTP داره، IdFTPClient. هر دو از مجموعه Indy هستند. برای نمونه سورس هم به Demoهای Indy مراجعه کنید که لینکش بارها در سایت گذاشته شده.

----------


## ali_sorouri2005

سلام دوستان 
لطفا یکی به من کمک کنه
من یه چند روزه فقط دارم دنبال نحوه کار  برای آپلود فایل روی هاست وب سایت میگردم.
تو این سایت هم خیلی جستجو کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم.
لطفا یه مثال که کار کنه برام بذارید.
لطفا برای کار با tidftp راهنماییم کنید.
هر چی با این کامپوننت ور رفتم نتونستم کاری بکنم
خیلی کارم گیره!!!!!
 :گریه: 

ممنونم

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
  من این تابع رو واسه اینکار نوشتم  و فکر کنم کارت رو راه میندازه.
  اگه موردی بود بفرمایید تا راهنمایی کنم.
  البته برای تهیه این تابع مثل همیشه  از دوستان برنامه نویس کمک گرفتم.


    Function MH_FTP_Upload_File(FTP_Name:TIdFTP;label_Report:TL  abel;Host_Name_Or_IP,FTP_UserName,FTP_Password,FTP  _PathInServer,File_Name_Source,File_Name_Destinati  on:String;FTP_Port:Integer=21):Boolean ;
    begin
        try
            If FTP_Name.Connected=False then
            begin
                label_Report.Caption :='Start To Connect To FTP Server'; Application.ProcessMessages;
                FTP_Name.Host := Host_Name_Or_IP;
                FTP_Name.Username := FTP_UserName;
                FTP_Name.Password := FTP_Password;
                FTP_Name.Port:=FTP_Port;
                FTP_Name.Connect;
                label_Report.Caption :='Connect To FTP Server Success'; Application.ProcessMessages;

                FTP_Name.ChangeDir(FTP_PathInServer);
                label_Report.Caption :=label_Report.Caption+chr(13)+'Change Ftp Path'; Application.ProcessMessages;

                FTP_Name.Put(File_Name_Source,File_Name_Destinatio  n);
                label_Report.Caption :=label_Report.Caption+chr(13)+'Upload File Success'; Application.ProcessMessages;

                FTP_Name.Disconnect;

                Result:=True;
            end;

        except on e:Exception Do
            begin
                label_Report.Caption :='Error='+e.Message ;
                MessageDlg( 'Error' + chr(13)+e.Message , mtInformation,[mbOK],0);
                Result:=False;
            end;
        end;
    end;


با تشکر

----------


## ali_sorouri2005

آقای حیدر نیا دستت درد نکنه!!!
خیلی کمک بزرگی کردی!!
واقعا لطف کردی.

حالا اگر بخوام یه فایل رو از رو هاست پاک کنم چی؟ میشه؟

بازم ممنون

----------

